# Medical coding business



## HKOFOID (Mar 1, 2010)

Does anyone have any suggestions about starting a medical coding business?


----------



## srmclean74 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Same question*

I have the same concern and would even be interested in coding on line part-time


----------

